# can I directly switch from 1mg ativan to 1mg klonopin



## ultraphobe (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been on 1mg ativan for 3 months. I am planning to switch to klonopin.

Would it be ok if I switched directly from 1mg ativan to 1mg klonopin.
or should I gradually taper and stop my ativan and then start with klonopin.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wwitch right away but be aware your quadrupling your dose.


----------



## ultraphobe (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks Noca. 

wouldnt that be dangerous - switching to 4 times potency?

is there some place on the internet that I can get some info on the comparative dosages of ativan and klonopin.

i dont want to switch and get in trouble because of overdosing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

take 0.5mgs of klonopin and youll be fine


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

ultraphobe said:


> wouldnt that be dangerous - switching to 4 times potency?


no. Taking a 2mg klonopin -at worst- may knock you out a few hours. Since you arent a virgin benzo user, I really doubt youd notice much of a difference.



ultraphobe said:


> is there some place on the internet that I can get some info on the comparative dosages of ativan and klonopin.


yeah google benzodiazepine equivalency table and there should be a number of charts.



ultraphobe said:


> i dont want to switch and get in trouble because of overdosing.


its extremely difficult to OD on benzos if thats what you are worried about. Like i said, the first day or so you might feel more sedation but i doubt youll even notice.


----------



## ultraphobe (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks guys for the answers

the benzo equivalency charts were useful. it gave a good comparison.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, you can swap from one benzo to another without any problems. I've done so numerous times in the past. There is absolutely no need to taper off the first before starting another. They can so easily be swapped as they are such similar drugs.



Foh_Teej said:


> its extremely difficult to OD on benzos if thats what you are worried about. Like i said, the first day or so you might feel more sedation but i doubt you'll even notice.


 :ditto Benzos aren't going to kill you unless you're intentionally trying or an incredible idiot (and I'm sure you're neither). Fatal benzo ODs would require amounts that hardly any patient is going to have -- unless you just happen to have hundreds of the largest size tablets laying around. The other way to die by benzo OD (the vastly more common way) is really death by alcohol poisoning. This is where some *** washes down their benzos with an entire jug of vodka. Benzos, being CNS depressants, just like alcohol will decrease how much alcohol is needed to result in death, but unless you chug booze like Nicolas Cage's character in "Leaving Las Vegas" you're not going to run into this problem.


----------

